# [SOLVED] Przeźroczystość (transparency) w mplayer

## kermu

Czy jest możliwe uruchomienia mplayera w trybie przeżroczystości ?

Chciałbym oglądać TV w tle (uruchamianą poleceniem mplayer /dev/video0).

Mam włączoną opcję przeźroczystości w metacity.

Z tego co się zdążyłem zorientować mplayer posiada opcję "transparency" dla napisów,

nie wiem natomiast jak uruchomić w tym trybie okno odtwarzania.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

KrzysztofLast edited by kermu on Wed Mar 17, 2010 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

transset

----------

## kermu

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> transset

 

Dzięki, transset-df pomógł, miemniej mam dodatkowe pytanie. Czy jest możliwość 

uruchamiania mplayera odrazu w trybie przeźroczystości (automatycznie) ?

Uruchamianie transset za każdym razem i klikanie na okno mplaera jest męczące.

Czy można pozbyć się belki tytułu w oknie aby została sam ramka ?

Świetne wsparcie ma tuner w Ati all-in-wonder (niestety na AGP i nie skorzystam na obecnym sprzęcie).

Tam uruchamijąc program avview i minimalizujac go, przechodził on w tryb przeźroczystości i zostawała

sama ramka. Bardzo wygodne rozwiązanie. Można to jakoś osiągnąć w mplayerz-e ?

Krzysztof

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *kermu wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   transset 
> 
> Dzięki, transset-df pomógł

 Proszę o dodanie [SOLVED] zgodnie z regulaminem.

----------

## barca

 *kermu wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   transset Czy jest możliwość 
> 
> uruchamiania mplayera odrazu w trybie przeźroczystości (automatycznie) ?
> 
> Czy można pozbyć się belki tytułu w oknie aby została sam ramka ?
> ...

 

Ja używam KDE4 i korzystam z ustawień dla "danego okna" - kliknij na okienku

mplayera, wciśnij ALT+F3 i wybierz odpowiednią opcję. Przy "bez ramki" czy jakoś

tak wybierz "wymuś" i zaznacz krzyżyk z prawej strony. Piszę z pamięci więc pewnie

nie będzie to dokładnie tak wyglądało. Generalnie poeksperymentuj z tymi opcjami.

Ja mam zrobione bez ramki i paska tytułu, natomiast ciągle nie mogę zrobić wyjątku

dla mplayera aby w przypadku gdy jest nieaktywny był dalej w 100% nieprzeźroczysty

(domyślnie nieaktywne okna są umnie przeżroczyste na 70%) - czyli mam jakby

problem odwrotny od Ciebie: KDE po prostu ignoruje to konkretne ustawienie.

Nie wiem jak w przypadku innych WM.

----------

